
The Spear Phishing Email Believed Responsible for Podesta's Email Hack - Natsu
https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/34899
======
Natsu
Just a few notes about this email and why this is believed to be the email
that led to the hack:

* The whole email is fake. There's a bit.ly link in the email to "reset the password". It leads to myaccount [dot] google [dot] com-securitysettingpage [dot] tk [1]

* No emails from shortly after this time have been leaked.

* You can see that the staff believed this to be real and warned to take immediate action:

"This is a legitimate email. John needs to change his password immediately,
and ensure that two-factor authentication is turned on his account."

[1] See also:
[http://www.trueurl.net/service/whataretrueurls.html?q=https%...](http://www.trueurl.net/service/whataretrueurls.html?q=https%3A%2F%2Fbit.ly%2F1PibSU0&Uncloak=Find+True+URL)

